# 10 Myths about Introverts



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

Being an introverts can at times feel so debilitating that it can be hard to cope with life. After reading this article, it's somewhat comforting.

http://www.carlkingdom.com/10-myths-about-introverts


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I really liked the article!


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

I liked the article. Introverted personalities are real personalities. More rare, but just as important as extroverted in the world... I think it would be a mistake for an introvert to try to alter their personality in an attempt to be exactly like everyone else. The article said it- that we like keeping things real and honest.


----------



## Mr Anonymous (Sep 18, 2010)

That's true....I don't hate talking, but I do find small talk excruciating. Ask me about something like computers, music, or movies though, and I'll talk until you're wishing I'd shut up.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

> *Myth #5 - Introverts don't like to go out in public.*
> Nonsense. Introverts just don't like to go out in public FOR AS LONG. They also like to avoid the complications that are involved in public activities. They take in data and experiences very quickly, and as a result, don't need to be there for long to "get it." They're ready to go home, recharge, and process it all. In fact, recharging is absolutely crucial for Introverts.


:yes


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Good piece and I can relate to pretty well all of it.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Gives you some hope, doesn't it?*

I'll have to read that article often to remind myself that I am just different and there are plenty of others just like me. We don't have to conform! :boogie


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

god i hate small talk


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

*Myth #1 - Introverts don't like to talk.*
This is not true. Introverts just don't talk unless they have something to say. They hate small talk. Get an introvert talking about something they are interested in, and they won't shut up for days.

Great passage. Totally defines me to a "T". I have a few interests and once I get going I can talk about them till I'm blue in the face. Also, the same applies to me in internet forums like this one. I usually just lurk, unless I really have something I want to say. I don't post just to post.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting article, annoying white on black format.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont know what I am.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

matty said:


> I dont know what I am.


Totally agree! Can't completely relate to either the extrovert or introvert descriptions!


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I really liked the article. The 10 misconceptions are soooooo true.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice article indeed. I have saved it for future reference.


----------



## LucidDreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

Bookmarked and saved. Awesome article, thanks so much for posting.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Mae West said:


> Totally agree! Can't completely relate to either the extrovert or introvert descriptions!


+1.

I've always (well, since I've had an 'adult brain' that is capable of analyzing such concepts ) been confused to whether I'm "just introverted" or that various social anxieties prevent me from acting like "the real me" unless I'm *very* comfortable with someone.

I guess I could be both.

#1) I sometimes do dislike general/small talk while having many times been told I can go on endlessly on specific topics --- but other times it feels like I'm not liking the small talk (specifically) because I'm anxious/fearful of not being able to keep the conversation going (awkward silence) or contributing as interesting things (my boring life vs. someone else w/interesting experiences) & then looking socially inept. .....Though on 2nd thought *physically not having anything to talk about* (due to "no novel experiences") _DOES_ fall under "don't talk unless they have something to say.......I'm still confused, lol.

#4) ooo, this one's good. I do have a small group of friends (well, 1...left from the 3-5 I grew up with K-12) who are VERY GOOD FRIENDS. But I've always felt the fact that I can either have brotherly-close friends or casual acquaintances (like "work friends") but nothing in between was a BAD thing. If my one best friend isn't available to interact with...I'm screwed. While he has friends who "don't have to be" best friends that he also hangs out with. I greatly appreciate having him to tell the most important things to, but with those "oh, funny thing happened the other day" things, after I've told him I've got no one else to tell it to.

#5) True for me, but maybe for different reasons. Ex: A number of years about my family went to the Grand Canyon & it didn't take long walking along it for me to feel like "ok....I get it. It looks amazing, but it's not going to get more amazing" & wanting to go back to the hotel (& watch TV, lol). But then I think that's teen w/his family (boring!) & if I was with a peer group I enjoyed I'd probably spend much more time there. ALTHOUGH, I guess that would be the inter-personal interaction I was extending & not the actual interaction w/the Grand Canyon.

#6) basically like #4...It definitely sucks when you have no one to tell stuff to (ie: the close friend isn't available or already's heard it). Don't know if I agree with the "one person at a time" thing....I like group interaction, but I do wish I just had more people I could be comfortable interacting 1-on-1 with.

#7-8 are vague & I don't stick to one description either way

#9 intrigues the scientist in me. I tend to avoid typically busy/noisy places so I don't have a large sample size to reflect on, but I have felt this way. If I'm at such a place with my best friend I usually cling to him (or embarrassingly, if it's an event with multiple families I'd cling to one of my parents). However, both examples in my head are of the past 2 years going to a Halloween party/dance he helped put on where I would sit at "our" table the entire time (& if there were others at it, I'd talk a lot if he was with me, but virtually silent if he was up dancing) ....... but that could just be a combination of me not knowing many people there & not being comfortable dancing. Still interesting though.

Would judging my behavior against the person I'm most comfortable with (my best friend) be a more accurate way of determining? If so, I actually HATE the silence (that is, if we're hiking & it goes silent I try to find something to say even if there's nothing on my mind), which goes against #1. To count that point (I do that to myself a lot, lol), it could be because I don't see him too often & want to make the time efficient (as opposed to say, my mom who I'm also pretty close to - where I do appreciate the silence because I see her all the time & she talks even more than I do....but that then points back to being introverted @[email protected]). For #9 & the busy/loud places, if it's just the 2 of us interacting in the noisy place (talking normally) I'm perfectly comfortable even not afraid to let out an obnoxious laugh or what-not.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Lmatic3030:1059555495 said:


> > *Myth #5 - Introverts don't like to go out in public.*
> > Nonsense. Introverts just don't like to go out in public FOR AS LONG. They also like to avoid the complications that are involved in public activities. They take in data and experiences very quickly, and as a result, don't need to be there for long to "get it." They're ready to go home, recharge, and process it all. In fact, recharging is absolutely crucial for Introverts.
> 
> 
> :yes


True for me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I sooo saved this page, its me 100%. This brightened my mood, I no longer feel like im weird.


----------



## mkat (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting. A therapist recommended that book (The Introvert Advantage) to me years ago and I forgot to get it. She said something like every person should read this book, not just introverts lol so it must be a pretty good read.

She was talking about how there is a spectrum of introversion to extroversion and people's temperaments vary between the two.

That could explain not feeling like any one description would fit you. Although I feel I'm naturally more introverted, I do feel like I'm also a little shy and when I want to socialize I can easily fall back and not do something because I don't really _need_ to, but I really should because it's not good to shut yourself off so much from people.

Good post!


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

*"Introverts are people who are over-sensitive to Dopamine, so too much external stimulation overdoses and exhausts them. Conversely, Extroverts can't get enough Dopamine, and they require Adrenaline for their brains to create it. Extroverts also have a shorter pathway and less blood-flow to the brain. The messages of an Extrovert's nervous system mostly bypass the Broca's area in the frontal lobe, which is where a large portion of contemplation takes place."*

^very interesting..and it kind of justifies the definitions/stereotypes. *"Myth #10 - Introverts can fix themselves and become Extroverts.*"
this is a 'myth' that I have heard many time..really bothers me..but if it has to do with brain chemistry, then that is actual proof that you can't just up and change your attitude..
thanks for posting ,this by the way


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I liked the first Myth. It sounds like me.


----------

